# Über Paypal abgezogen?



## Koyote (19. Juli 2015)

*Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Moin,

wollte vorhin was verkaufen und das Geld über Paypal erhalten.

Da ich keine Ahnung von Paypal habe, habe ich mich täuschen lassen und anstatt Geld zu bekommen mir eine Rechnung schicken lassen. Ich habe dann auch in der Email auf den Button geklickt, das ganze also Bestätigt.
War meine Dummheit, alles klar.

Nun ist meine Frage, wenn ich garkein Guthaben habe und kein Bankkonto verknüpft habe, was passiert nun damit? Ich habe aber meine Handynummer verknüpft.
Bekomme ich das Geld jetzt übers Handy abgezogen, eine Rechnung per Post oder wie läuft das? 
Das ganze war ein Gift, kann ich da irgendwie wiederspruch einlegen oder ist das Chancenlos?

Das soll keine Rechtsberatung werden, einfach nur zur Klarstellung was abgeht und ob jmd Erfahrung hat, ob man da was machen kann.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Ich nutze kein Paypal aber da steht doch +360USD. Das müsste demnach doch ein Zahlungseingang sein, oder?


----------



## NichtDominik (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Hallo, mir ist vorhin etwas ähnliches passiert. Gegenstand für 95€ auf Ebay verkauft, Geld wurde über PP gezahlt, Artikel wie abgemacht versendet. Nun  schreibt mich Ebay an und behauptet der Account mit dem der Artikel bezahlt wurde wäre gestohlen. Weiß nicht was PayPal da jetzt machen wird, aber falls sie das Geld zurückfordern bleibe ich auf 2 x95€ sitzen (1 x Geld an sich, 1 x Ware).

Unglaublich was es für Idioten gibt die einfach nur drauf aus sind leuten auf den Sack zu gehen und das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## Soulsnap (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Einer der vielen Gründe weshalb ich kein Paypal nutze ist der, das auch paypal keine Garantie für saubere Geschäfte bieten kann und trotzdem Gebühren verlangt.
Naja und der, das sie mir vor 2 Jahren das komplette Konto leer geräumt haben inkl Dispo aufs äusserste ausgereizt und ich 4 Monate Stress hatte bis ich mein Geld zurück bekam...


----------



## Koyote (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nutze kein Paypal aber da steht doch +360USD. Das müsste demnach doch ein Zahlungseingang sein, oder?



Dachte ich auch, also ich versteh es nicht. 

Aber ich habe eben anscheinend eine Rechnung bezahlt. Aber von welchem Geld?

Habe auf den Button geklickt.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Hallo Koyote, normal hat alles geklappt, du hast ja ein Plus Betrag auf deinem PP Konto. In deiner Kontoübersicht deines PP accounts sind alle Buchungen eingetragen, kannst du doch nachprüfen.
Mal so gefragt, wieso hast du ein Paypal Konto ohne deine Bankdaten zu hinterlegen, So kannst du nichts Bezahlen oder das Geld von PP Konto auf dein Konto Buchen. 
Ist das alles Ordentlich eingerichtet, Schickt dir PP auf dein Verknüpftes Konto, 2 Cent Betrage zu Bestätigung. Das Dauer 24h bis das durch ist!
Erst danach geht der Zahlungsverkehr über Paypal. Wenn nichts hinterlegt ist bekommst du das Geld auch nicht Runter und es wird als Guthaben verrechnet beim nächsten Kauf. Aber ohne Bankdaten gehts nicht! 
Ansonsten Ruf das PayPal Servicecenter an, ganz Nette Leute bisher die Helfen Dir auch ohne langes warten. 

https://www.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_contact-phone

Tipp: Ich hab fürs Paypal ein eigenes Konto wo nur das drauf ist was ich für die Bezahlung brauche. Mein Hauptkonto ist ein anderes.


----------



## Koyote (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

War wohl ein sogenannter invoice scam. Also scheint nicht so, als hätte ich jetzt was bekommen. So wie Bandicoot es erklärt hat, ist es wohl leider nicht.

Ich warte jetzt einfach ab ob noch was kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Tamagothi (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Wenn du Geld über Paypal erhalten willst schickst du demjenigen deine Paypal E Mail Adresse. Er muss dann das Geld auf dieses Konto mit dieser Email schicken. 

Schau mal ob dein Paypal Guthaben im Plus oder Minus ist. Weil du eigentlich eine Rechnung bekommen hast also hast du bezahlt.


----------



## Koyote (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Es ist einfach weiterhin auf 0,00.

Kann man ohne verknüpftes Bankkonto überhaupt ins minus gehen?


----------



## Brehministrator (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Wieso bist du dir so sicher, dass du betrogen wurdest? Die grünen positiven Zahlen in deinen Screenshots sehen für mich ganz so aus, als ob dir jemand Geld gesendet hat. Falls das nicht auf deinem PayPal-Konto angekommen ist, musst du vielleicht noch irgendwas bestätigen oder so. Habe leider noch nie Geld über PayPal gesendet bekommen, nutze das immer nur zum Bezahlen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Bezichtige deinen Handelspartner nicht voreilig des Betruges. Kläre die Sache in Ruhe, wende dich zur Not an den PayPal-Support, falls du nicht verstehst, was da passiert ist. Es kann gut sein, dass der Typ dich gar nicht betrogen hat (bzw. dich nicht betrügen wollte und selber einen Fehler gemacht hat), und sich das alles noch aufklären lässt 

Damit du das Geld irgendwie von PayPal runter kriegst, musst du wohl früher oder später sowieso ein Bank-Konto mit deinem PayPal-Account verknüpfen. Sonst kannst du wahrscheinlich nie Geld empfangen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wenn du sicher gehen willst, kannst du ja ein Konto von dir dafür verwenden, wo nichts drauf ist (oder kostenlos ein Neues eröffnen, falls du kein "Reserve-Konto" besitzt).


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Na sollte nicht gehen. Woher will Papal sonst wissen, das das Konto wieder ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## NichtDominik (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Über Paypal abgezogen?*

Leute, auf seinem Screenshot steht eindeutig Rechnung Bezahlen! Bezahlen heißt für mich, Geld übermitteln. Ausserdem kann jeder per PP eine Rechnung stellen, wenn derjenige sie akzeptiert, wandert die Kohle auf das Konto des erstellers. Was beim TE aber nicht der fall sein wird da schließlich kein Konto verknüpft ist.


----------

